# Back legs frozen on thriving kid



## Medic2423 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hello everyone. New here, new to goats, new to kidding and in need of some help.

We had a doe who had a kid unexpectedly 2 days ago. We had below 0F temps and were not expecting kids for another month or so. I found it alive but not sure how long it was out there before I found it. Her hind legs one was frozen solid from the knee joint down and the other from the bottom joint down. 

I warmed her up and got the joints to bend but she never got up and walked. To my surprise she is still thriving. She gets around by army crawling. She’s eating off Mom like a champ. She seems strong except for her legs. She won’t walk. 

I feel horrible for not catching that Mom was in labor and leaving her out in the cold. I feel horrible that I didn’t find her sooner. 

Is there any possibility that she will ever walk? Will she regain use of her legs? 

Anyone have any suggestions as what I can do? 

TIA!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Do you have any vitamin B complex? Any Tractor Supply or feed store should sell it. Inject half cc (ml) just under the skin. That may give the kid a boost. Keep working the legs. You may want to get a vet involved for some selenium.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Yes, I agree see a vet. Are the legs & feet warm? Wondering if she has dead tissue from freezing?


----------



## Medic2423 (Jan 18, 2018)

catharina said:


> Yes, I agree see a vet. Are the legs & feet warm? Wondering if she has dead tissue from freezing?


Her legs are all warm. I haven't noticed any changing to the tissue yet. Ive been watching her closely for swelling and fluid buildup. I am starting to wonder if she didn't have issues to begin with and couldn't walk thats why she got cold and froze. She uses her right leg a little but not the left.


----------



## Medic2423 (Jan 18, 2018)

Goats Rock said:


> Do you have any vitamin B complex? Any Tractor Supply or feed store should sell it. Inject half cc (ml) just under the skin. That may give the kid a boost. Keep working the legs. You may want to get a vet involved for some selenium.


I could get some Vit B today. Also could get Bo-se at a local store. I will be calling the vet today if she isn't walking yet.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Medic2423 said:


> Her legs are all warm. I haven't noticed any changing to the tissue yet. Ive been watching her closely for swelling and fluid buildup. I am starting to wonder if she didn't have issues to begin with and couldn't walk thats why she got cold and froze.


That's what it would seem to me, especially without any tissue change. It also seemed like totally frozen legs, while the body temp remained ok enough for the doeling to survive, isn't a common experience.

Bo-Se is Rx only; it seems like it really might be a selenium deficiency. I've not dealt with that personally but know that there's been some really great turn arounds. If it were me, I'd call the vet to see about getting the Bo-Se.


----------



## Allisonmn (Jan 9, 2018)

we had that happen , found one out in the cold. She seemed to have issues to begin with and I think that's why mom left her. she made it about two weeks, but she was not feeding well. 
So maybe I would take her to the vet.


----------



## Medic2423 (Jan 18, 2018)

Unfortunately, I believe we are in the beginning stages of death. She's pretty weak and not coming out of the warming barrel unless i bring her out to mom. She can get back to it but she's just not looking well. I did call the vet today and they said its pretty much just supportive care. They wanted me to test her legs to see if there is any feeling in them, I found that the left one is completely dead until just below her hip and the right one has feeling above the knee but thats all. 

I haven't lost a kid yet, so I know its going to be hard on me but I also know that its probably in her best interest. She wouldn't do well if she were to survive.  Thanks for all the advice. I truly appreciate it!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

That is too bad. You are doing a good job caring for her. Hopefully she passes quickly and painlessly for her.


----------



## Allisonmn (Jan 9, 2018)

So sorry. You are making her time on earth better with caring for her. 
We had our special baby goat. We felt the same. It was probably for the best but that does not mean it was easy.


----------



## Medic2423 (Jan 18, 2018)

Allisonmn said:


> So sorry. You are making her time on earth better with caring for her.
> We had our special baby goat. We felt the same. It was probably for the best but that does not mean it was easy.


I just got off the phone with the hubby (I'm at work) and he said she's up standing and eating... she won't use the one leg but she's up. So who knows. I'll keep this post updated if anything changes.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Look up "The Goats of Anarchy". The lady there has saved several kids who had frozen limbs!

http://goatsofanarchy.com/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Are you sure it isn't broken from injury?
Maybe get an xray in case?


----------



## Medic2423 (Jan 18, 2018)

You guys! Look!!




  








She’s walking




__
Medic2423


__
Jan 23, 2018


__
1

__
disabled
kids
miracle




Baby Miracle’s back legs were frozen after she was born and she has officially figured out how...









  








Wrapped up




__
Medic2423


__
Jan 23, 2018


__
1



Miracles first wrap job. Her skin is starting to slough off, which I common when their legs freeze.









  








Miracle




__
Medic2423


__
Jan 23, 2018




Look at that face


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

While I can't view any of the links you posted (TGS says I don't have permission to access that album...) I'm gonna guess it's good news!!! Oh, just hoping she pulls through for you!!


----------



## Medic2423 (Jan 18, 2018)

Kath G. said:


> While I can't view any of the links you posted (TGS says I don't have permission to access that album...) I'm gonna guess it's good news!!! Oh, just hoping she pulls through for you!!


Do I need to make it public some how? Ill see if i can figure it out. She's up walking, getting around, eating like a champ. If we can keep infections away and there isn't any more complications I believe she will be just fine.


----------



## Medic2423 (Jan 18, 2018)

Kath G. said:


> While I can't view any of the links you posted (TGS says I don't have permission to access that album...) I'm gonna guess it's good news!!! Oh, just hoping she pulls through for you!!


Can you see them now?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. But glad she is improving.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I can see the photos. She is precious! Her bandages look like white socks! What a sweet little face! I hope she continues to do well.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

The phone app won't let me see the pics but the web app does. Great job.is her name Lucky?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I can see the photos and I am rejoicing with you! Huzzah!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

I can see the photos today, and oh is she ever adorable! 


groovyoldlady said:


> I can see the photos and I am rejoicing with you! Huzzah!!!!!!!!


Well-said! So happy your precious girl is doing well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, so cute, glad she is walking, what a miracle. Prayers for her to continue to improve and thrive.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Holy Cow! What a story. Hoping that she continues to improve.
She is just precious.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

that is awesome! So glad she seems to be turning around for you!!! Great job!


----------



## Mollie (Feb 1, 2018)

Just read your story with your little doe. I'm thrilled to see she is up and walking around. Good job on not giving up!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How is the little doeling now?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## j_kalman (Feb 8, 2018)

Oh what a great thread. I got a little testy seeing her up on her feet. Hoping that she continues to improve and thrives. 

I second Goats of Anarchy. They are a vegan goat sanctuary that takes in goats with issues walking. Many of them have carts and prosthetics. She is an amazing soul, and would gladly help with any questions you have. 

<3


----------

